

Ghost fleet of the recession anchored just east of Singapore - gscott
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1212013/Revealed-The-ghost-fleet-recession-anchored-just-east-Singapore.html

======
URSpider94
Hadn't seen this before, but it's not surprising. Prices for international
shipping have plummeted by 80% since early 2008 (check out the Baltic Dry
Index, <http://tr.im/yUGQ> ). Faced with these kinds of cuts, companies have
no choice but to park portions of their fleets and consolidate cargo. Boats
like this are designed to be at sea, not in port -- the only real option is to
anchor somewhere safe, keep a skeleton crew aboard, and hope that business
picks up.

